# RASP water confidence test



## casjoker (Jul 21, 2019)

Did a bunch of googling and a quick search here and I haven't found anything specific. What are the specifics of the RASP water test? From what I can tell 15m swim in uniform and with a weapon ( weapon can't go under water), jumping in from the side and removing an LBE and then off a 3m diving board, same thing blind folded and have to remove gear. A couple of videos looked like there was some treading water for time too. Not sure if I am confusing Combat Water Survival Assessment with Ranger swim ability evaluation.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 21, 2019)

Is this for your kid, again?

This is not me acting as a Mod; just a regular long term member.

What you are doing has got to be one of the strangest things I've seen on this board....ever.

You come here, get vetted, and have no posts or agenda other than searching out info for your adult son who is looking to join the military, and specifically SOF parts of the military?

You do you, but it is beyond any logical understanding why the 20 year old man is not here asking his own questions. 

I promise I'm not trying to come across as much of a dick as it might sound, but something just does not connect here.


----------



## casjoker (Jul 21, 2019)

This is his kid he is letting me use his log in. I just signed my contract for 11x and ship August 20. i don't have a computer and just using his log in until I get back from training in December and will sign up then when I get my bonus money and can get my own computer. I can create an account now if those are the rules but figured it wasn't worth it when I am leaving in a few weeks.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 21, 2019)

casjoker said:


> Did a bunch of googling and a quick search here and I haven't found anything specific. What are the specifics of the RASP water test? From what I can tell 15m swim in uniform and with a weapon ( weapon can't go under water), jumping in from the side and removing an LBE and then off a 3m diving board, same thing blind folded and have to remove gear. A couple of videos looked like there was some treading water for time too. Not sure if I am confusing Combat Water Survival Assessment with Ranger swim ability evaluation.


If you are an OK swimmer it should be a non-issue. Nothing to prep or worry about. It’s also a long ways off.


----------

